# Tappan fall saugeye



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm wanting to make it down this fall to fish the fall night bite.i have only been there once in my life. I have read a lot about this lake II'll I could get any info I would appreciate it


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Fished it a lot last fall and had some darn good nights. But then again there were nights when nothing would work. Don't know where you live or how far you have to drive but I would just concentrate on the closest lake that has good numbers of eyes in it. 
Past experience and posts on here tell me that if the eyes aren't hitting on that night there not doing much on anywhere. Good luck if you do go.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info. What I'm gather in is to wait for the drawdown and fish by the bridges. From what I read Tappan produces some real giants along with Clendening .I'm wanting to fish both of those lakes this year


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

a lot of years back ,about twenty, or so we used to wait for the draw down, then fish the rt 250 brides with vibes, I froze my butt off there, then I,ve taken a lot of eyes there. don,t put the boat away till the lake freezes,


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Tried it once some years ago. I would describe that night as the ultimate combat and bumper boat experience.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

When I come down I will be bank fishing. I was also wondering what the quality of fish has been like in the past couple years. I know years ago Tappan was a big fish mecca.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Technically I think thats "Up" for you if you are in central Ohio area. Tappan is north of 70. Good lake. If I goto Clendenning, I'm not fishing for saugeye


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Like Shortdrift said, COMBAT fishing!!!!!! If you want to fish the bridges you had better leave now in order to get a spot. Getting there early won't matter, heck, you will be rubbing shoulders with someone. I can't fish like that. No way no how. I fish just to relax and enjoy it and I sure don't drag any eyes through the parking lots like I've seen.
Took some trial and error but I did find a few spots that do give up a fish or two.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info. And Actually Tappan I North Of Where I Live


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Skippy may I ask what is the biggest saugeye you have caught out of Tappan


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

your right about the bumper boats,but just wait them out, when it gets cold there home.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Bob Jones,, As I don't carry a scale or camera with me It's hard to say. Conservatively speaking I'd have to say right around 10 lbs. Cold, cold night . One of the last nights before the lake froze up. Lime Elite 8. As far as I know she's still swimming around out there. Had 4 on the stringer already. Turned her loose. Just a fitting end to a pretty good season for me.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Skippy said:


> Bob Jones,, As I don't carry a scale or camera with me It's hard to say. Conservatively speaking I'd have to say right around 10 lbs. Cold, cold night . One of the last nights before the lake froze up. Lime Elite 8. As far as I know she's still swimming around out there. Had 4 on the stringer already. Turned her loose. Just a fitting end to a pretty good season for me.


Thanks Skippy I'm sure that fish was a beauty


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bob Jones said:


> Thanks for the info. And Actually Tappan I North Of Where I Live


I figured which is why I thought it was weird you were saying going "down" there. I'm weird like that. If you think of North as "Up" and South as "Down", you'd be going Up there not Down there. Sorry lol! Carry on.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Skippy said:


> Like Shortdrift said, COMBAT fishing!!!!!! If you want to fish the bridges you had better leave now in order to get a spot. Getting there early won't matter, heck, you will be rubbing shoulders with someone. I can't fish like that. No way no how. I fish just to relax and enjoy it and I sure don't drag any eyes through the parking lots like I've seen.
> Took some trial and error but I did find a few spots that do give up a fish or two.



Bob Jones....Like Skippy and Shortdrift said, combat fishing. If the boats are in front of the causeway there is no way you can fish except for right at your feet. Make a cast out to the boats and you are in for a severe tongue lashing at the the least. The saugeye are scattered all up and down the lake, just pick a spot and start walking and casting....Good luck....Hatchetman


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks again for the info


----------

